# line and leader for tarpon



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

For fishing from a boat, spinning gear. Is 30lb braid too light? Going to be using a 7 ft 15 to 30 lb st croix with a new Cabo 50 reel. What are your thoughts on line and leader for this oufit?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I use a Stradic 5000. Main line is 30# Power Pro to 40# mono the length of my rod. Then I tie on 18" to 20" of 60# mono.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

With the diameter of braid, I would bump up to 50lb. That's what I use on my Cobia and Tarpon spin reels


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My lighter flats & beach rod has a simular setup as tailchaser16, but I may go down to 6ft of 30lb florocarbon and 2-3ft of 60-80lb fluoro leader (depending on water clarity).

About 5 yrs ago, my buddies and I were eating lunch on the outdoor patio at the "Innlet" in Boca Grande with the boat tied to a slip. The 3 of us together had 2 each Teramars and Cabos (6 total outfits). One of mine (lighter one) had 30 Spiderwire Invisibraid for the beach and the extra heavy Teramar had 50 for crabs out on the pan on a hill tide in Boca Grand (45ft of water). 6 rods total. All 6 were stolen right out from under our eyes. I never replaced the bigger rod since and only use the lighter rod (30lb) and fly rods.

So depending on where you are fishing, on beaches and flats, 30lp braid is plenty. Heck we use to use 20lb mono for that back in the day. Fishing baits on spinners in deep shipping channels, passes, bridges like Gov't cut, Egmount, Skyway or Boca Grande Pass and offshore (over 30ft deep), then I'd go to 50lb braid on 8ft rods with more backbone (extra heavy). The Bigger rod get's 50lb braid to 6ft of 50lb fluorocarbon to 3ft of 80lb fluorocarbon leader (and have been known to go to 100lb fluoro for night fishing or darker water for big poonzillas.

Never needed more than 30 on Cobia. So that lighter 55 with 30lb outfit acts as a good all around spinner for beach poons, and most other big fish.

Ted Haas


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Backwater,
what knots are using to tie the braid to mono and mono to mono?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Gents. So you are using a leader with a leader. With the 60 and 80 lb floro leaders will I still be able to tie uni to uni?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I find uni to uni doesn't work as well with heavier leaders personally. It's difficult to pull down the mono tight enough to prevent the thin braid from slipping through. I recommend an Albright instead.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tailchaser16 said:


> Backwater,
> what knots are using to tie the braid to mono and mono to mono?


For that large size of braid 30-50lbs), I use a doubled over albright (doubling the braid over) or modified alberto knot from braid to fluorocarbon. Then fluoro to fluoro (lighter to heavier), I will use a standard albright. For my spinning rods, I haven't use mono since the mid 90's for tarpon. On my conventional rods, I still use Momoi 40-50lb mono.

Yes devrep, you can use uni to uni's from leader material to leader material.

Some people will just go braid to 3 to 6ft of bite leader (60-80ln fluoro). I've used braid to 3-4ft of bite leader. But personally, I've found that in clearer water, the tarpon can see the braid (any color) and will turn off it more that if I put more distance between the fish and the braid with a lighter piece of fluorocarbon, when they see less of. That's why I do it. Sometimes it's a little hard on your guide inserts with that knot going through when you make your casts. So check them occasionally just to make sure they are holding up.

On straight braid to bite leader, you can do a bimini and then albright or alberto it. I've also used a "slim beauty" knot but I seem to like the profile better of the other 2 knots above.

Always cinch every knot down fully and completely. Then I'll add a drop of super glue for added protection against braid slippage. On the business end of your bite leader, make sure that knot to your hook or lure is hooked on something permanent like your steering wheel, and cinch that knot down with 2 hands, pulling it tight.

Ted


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I use uni to uni all the time for braid to leader but even with 40lb floro some brands are hard to cinch down right. I've had good luck with Trikfish floro in 40 lb but have never tried with 60 or 80


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I really like to snell my circle hooks -- I make several ahead of time and wrap them around some pipe insulation for storage. It takes a while, but I enjoy making the rigs the night before, plus I have a lot of confidence in my snells.

Backwater, you mentioned you use an albright from the leader to the bite leader -- is there a reason you go with that over a triple surgeons knot? I've always done the triple surgeons (mostly since it's so stinking easy), but I'm definitely not opposed to trying something new.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

devrep said:


> I use uni to uni all the time for braid to leader but even with 40lb floro some brands are hard to cinch down right. I've had good luck with Trikfish floro in 40 lb but have never tried with 60 or 80



We recently had a good thread on fluorocarbon on the fly board and a good source for it, so check that out.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/sunline-leader-material-anyone-using-them.36255/#post-295128


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Backwater,
I tried the FG knot for the first time last month, braid to mono. Lost one lure and went back to uni to uni. Came to realize after getting home and re watching the video on how to tie it, I was not cinching it down. Going to look into your knots tonight.

devrep,
Uni to Uni is to thick in my opinion and as Backwater said, to go through first guide. 
I use only Ande leader material not fluro, for everything. I did find out that Vanish and Momoi slip, at least for me..


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

jimsmicro,
I use a uni to uni for all my rigs, except for tarpon. I go 15# power pro straight to 18" of 50# mono leader during the day and 60# leader at night (yes, I need 60 where I Snook fish). On my Uni to uni, I do 11 turns of the braid and 5 turns of the mono. Never had any slippage.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tailchaser16 said:


> jimsmicro,
> I use a uni to uni for all my rigs, except for tarpon. I go 15# power pro straight to 18" of 50# mono leader during the day and 60# leader at night (yes, I need 60 where I Snook fish). On my Uni to uni, I do 11 turns of the braid and 5 turns of the mono. Never had any slippage.


Tailchaser, that's my kinda snook fishin! Big and bad! Ha! Forget about the poons! When are we hookin up? Ha! 

I must be dense tonight. Whats the FG knot? 

Yea the 100% fluorocarbon material if very hard comares to the softer mon, that you can bite into. You you really need more wraps and really cinch it down hard.

Bryson, if I'm using the octopus or circle hooks with the turned up eyes, then I too snell them. But for straight eye hooks, depending on what I need, I'll either do a uni or improve clinch knot or for a loop knot, I'll do a 2 to 3 turn "nonslip loop knot (also called the Lefty Krey loop knot).





. 

Bryson, back in my teens and early 20's (70's and early 80's) I was shown the triple surgeons knot when I only use mono. Worked good enough and was shown my an old man who lived in Alva FL who religiously fish the spillway at Franklin locks on the Caloosahatchee river. I never seen him with shoes, only a straw hat and some overalls. But he was a jig fishing, snook catchin fool. He showed me that triple surgeons knot. 20lb mono on a red Ambassador 6000, tied to 50lb mono. He never ate snook, just took one once in a while for his kids.

I got away from the triple surgeons years later since I was getting broke off at the knot and found out by testing it that it wasn't more than about 60% test strength. So I went to bloodknots but in the bigger lb test with leader materials, the Albright and alberto (which is an improved variation of the Jimmy Albright knot).

Ted


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Backwater, I only snell the offset hooks. For a regular one, I'm a big fan of the palomar knot.

Interesting about the strength of the surgeons knot -- I only ever use it on a mono to mono connection as well. Haven't had one break on me, but then again I haven't tested them all that often. I really only step up in mono sizes when I'm fishing for tarpon, otherwise I'm joining braid to mono or using a swivel (offshore). I've been tying my tippet onto my fly line with it, but it's kind of bulky. I think I'm going to start using the blood knot like most people seem to do.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Backwater,
Search YouTube for the FG knot. Very thin, easy to tie. Just cinch it down!

Saw the Albright on you tube tied by Bob McNally. Actually tied it and then cut it off and went back to the FG.

Where you located?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tailchaser16 said:


> Backwater,
> Search YouTube for the FG knot. Very thin, easy to tie. Just cinch it down!
> 
> Saw the Albright on you tube tied by Bob McNally. Actually tied it and then cut it off and went back to the FG.
> ...


Near the south side mouth of Tampa Bay. Where are you?

The FG knot looks complicated and seems like it would be harder to tie out on the water. But I did see this variation that looks easier.






So that would be something to consider from braid to fluorocarbon, but not necessary from mono or fluoro to bite fluoro leader.

Bryson, I would not use a triple surgeon for big tarpon. They will find all your weak links and the triple surgeons knot would be one of them. For making up butt section of your leaders, I would suggest blood knots with loops at both ends. Loop to loop that to your fly line. The tie in a bimini twist with a loop knot on your class tippet and albright that to your bite leader. Then do a loop to loop connection to the butt section of your leader.

For more info on building fly leader systems, go to the fly fishing board on this site and do a search. We've had many discussions lately on the subject. Plus, come join us on the discussions.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

In North Miami
Yes, that is the version I use.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

After watching a couple of videos on tying the FG knot I think I'll stick with the double uni. I will probably start doubling over the braid when I tie it from now on after watching another vid.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

devrep said:


> After watching a couple of videos on tying the FG knot I think I'll stick with the double uni. I will probably start doubling over the braid when I tie it from now on after watching another vid.


Yea for tarpon, I always double over the braid when tying in the fluorocarbon. If I have time, I'll also put a drop of super glue on for added insurance.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

The uni to uni sucks if you're tying heavy leader to light braid. The braid pulls through heavy leader. The improved albright is much stronger for that application.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I ended up using the Alberto for braid to flouro leader. For flouro leader to flouro bite leader I used an orvis knot tied to a perfection loop per the Saltstrong website. They call this the Saltstrong knot. Hope this works.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Alberto is excellent for braid but takes a little time. Smaller knot than a triple surgeon and gets thru guides better if you use a longer leader.


----------

